# SATA jumpern!



## holzmensch (7. Februar 2008)

Hiho,

ich habe bei meiner Sata-Festplatte den Jumper an die 3-te Stelle gemacht. (1=>Master, 2=>Slave). Habe keine Ahnung was die 3te Stelle zu bedeuten hat, aber bei meiner alten SATA wurde sie vom 3G Mode auf 1.5G Mode umgestellt. Nehme an, das hat was mit der Geschwindigkeit zutun...

Meine neue SATA geht irgendwie nur bei der 3te Stelle, sonst kommen immer wieder Fehler, mal bleibt es im Bios hängen... Nun ist mein Windows gefühlt langsamer geworden. Kann es an dieser Modeumstellung liegen?

Bin jetzt nicht der Hardware-Guru, wie ihr schon mitgekriegt haben solltet. Trotzdem hoffe ich, dass mir einer helfen kann.

holzmensch


----------



## ronaldh (8. Februar 2008)

Meiner Kenntnis nach sind die Jumper-Positionen keinesfalls genormt. Du müsstest Dir unbedingt eine Dokumentation vom Hersteller Deiner Platte beschaffen, dort sollte beschrieben sein, welcher Jumper unter welchen Voraussetzungen wie zu setzen ist. 

Grüsse
ronaldh


----------



## _Lupo_ (8. Februar 2008)

Normalerweise sind die Jumperstellungen oben auf der Festplatte aufgeklebt.

Aber bei S-Ata ist Master - Slave ja eigentlich egal, kannste ja eh keine zweite Platte anschließen oO


----------



## holzmensch (8. Februar 2008)

_Lupo_ hat gesagt.:


> Normalerweise sind die Jumperstellungen oben auf der Festplatte aufgeklebt.
> 
> Aber bei S-Ata ist Master - Slave ja eigentlich egal, kannste ja eh keine zweite Platte anschließen oO



Wieso das denn? Ich kann 2 Anschließen... (2 Anschlüße und auch im Bios 2 Plätze)

holzmensch


----------



## NetteMann (8. Februar 2008)

Er meint das du pro SATA Anschluss nur ein SATA Endgerät anschließen kannst und somit die Master Slave Sache relativ egal ist.


----------



## _Lupo_ (8. Februar 2008)

NetteMann hat gesagt.:


> Er meint das du pro SATA Anschluss nur ein SATA Endgerät anschließen kannst und somit die Master Slave Sache relativ egal ist.



Jop, genau das.
Wie gesagt, schau mal auf die Platte, wenn dann nix steht stöber mal durch die Herstellerwebsite.


----------



## darkframe (9. Februar 2008)

Hi,

hier mal der Text aus dem Manual zu meiner Samsung HD501LJ:

"Gelegentlich kann es vorkommen, dass SATA 1,5 Gb/s-Hosts aufgrund von Problemen beim Schnittstellenprotokoll keine SATA 3,0 Gb/s Schnittstellenverbindung herstellen können. In diesem Fall kann der Jumper wie in der Abbildung unten gesetzt werden, um das Gerät zu zwingen, die SATA 1,5 Gb/s Geschwindigkeit zu verwenden."

Das ist alles, wozu der dient, d.h., würde ich meine SATA II - Platte an einem SATA I - Port betreiben, könnte ich damit die Schnittstellengeschwindigkeit herabsetzen, falls es zu Problemen kommt.


----------

